# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  أسماء الفائزين بجوائز جامعة الزقازيق العلمية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

اعتمد مجلس جامعة الزقازيق برئاسة الدكتور خالد عبد الباري أسماء الفائزين بجوائز الجامعة العلمية التقديرية التشجيعية والتقديرية وأفضل رسالة دكتوراه وأفضل رسالة ماجستير في التخصصات المختلفة لأعضاء هيئة التدريس ومعاونيهم حيث فازت بجائزة الجامعة التقديرية في العلوم الطبية الدكتورة أماني رشاد أبو السعود الأستاذ المتفرغ بكلية الطب البشري .

وحصل خمسة علي الجوائز التشجيعية ، حيث فاز بها كل من الدكتورة أمل سعيد عبد العظيم الشال الأستاذ المساعد بكلية الطب البشري في العلوم الطبية ، والدكتور وجيه صبحي عبد الرحيم الأستاذ المساعد بكلية الطب البيطري في العلوم الزراعية والبيطرية، وفاز الدكتور أحمد عبد الرحمن إسماعيل الأستاذ المساعد بكلية العلوم في العلوم الأساسية ، والدكتور هيثم سعد محمد رمضان المدرس بكلية الهندسة التشجيعية في العلوم الهندسية والتكنولوجيا المتقدمة، والدكتورة شيماء عبد الغني عطا الله الأستاذ المتفرغ بكلية الحقوق في العلوم الاجتماعية .

 أما بالنسبة لجائزة أفضل رسالة دكتوراه ، فقد فاز بها كل من الدكتورة مني حامد إبراهيم محمد المدرس بكلية الطب البشري في العلوم الطبية ، الدكتور عبد الله فكري عبد الله المدرس بكلية الطب البيطري  والدكتور ماهر صبحي المدرس بكلية الطب البيطري في العلوم الزراعية والبيطرية، و الدكتور أحمد عبد الشهيد محمد حنيش المدرس بكلية العلوم في العلوم الأساسية .

أما أفضل رسالة ماجستير ، فاز بها كل من الدكتورة  نهي السيد محمود رضوان المدرس المساعد بكلية التمريض في العلوم الطبية ، الدكتورة إيمان وجيه السيد الهادي المدرس المساعد بكلية الطب البيطري في العلوم الزراعية والبيطرية ، والدكتور محمد السيد مصطفى سعد المدرس المساعد بكلية الهندسة في العلوم الهندسية والتكنولوجية المتقدمة، والدكتورة محمد حسن السيد محمد عرفة المدرس المساعد بكلية الآداب، في العلوم الاجتماعية .

كما ​أصدر الدكتور خالد عبد البارى رئيس جامعة الزقازيق القرار رقم  990 بتاريخ  اليوم الثلاثاء ، بتكليف الدكتور محمد أحمد عوض مصطفى الأستاذ المساعد بقسم التربية المقارنة بكلية التربية   للقيام بعمل مدير مركز القياس والتقويم بالجامعة لمدة عام.

وأصدر القرار رقم  991 بتاريخ اليوم الثلاثاء ، بتكليف الدكتور محمد المرى إسماعيل الأستاذ المساعد بكلية التربية  للقيام بعمل مستشار رئيس الجامعة لشئون مركز القياس والتقويم بالجامعة  لمدة عام .



 المصدر 
http://www.youm7.com/story/2017/5/30...%D8%A9/3261082

----------

